# Top ten fat burning activities



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 4, 2003)

You want to lose weight and you know you should be doing aerobic activity. So what activities are the most power-packed cardio fat burners? There's a lot more to aerobics than that step class your woman does. There is a lot of variety; enough for anyone to find an enjoyable activity. 

10- Take the stairs or park far away
This shouldn't be your only cardio activity, but the results will definitely add up. Instead of the escalator or elevator, take the stairs. Get in the habit of parking your car at the back of the lot so you have to walk farther. Try taking 15 minutes of your lunch to walk. It all adds up to more burned calories every day. 

9- Lifting weights 
Weightlifting workouts, if done properly, are fairly brief, so the total number of calories burned tends to be on the lower end of the scale. But the feelings of satisfaction and well-being, from the endorphin release caused by the high-intensity activity, are wonderful motivators in themselves. Nothing puts lean muscle tissue on your body better than weightlifting; and nothing burns fat better than lean muscle. In fact, every pound of muscle burns 50 to 60 calories per day, 24/7. Therefore, over the course of a year, 10 pounds of new muscle will burn off at least 50 to 60 pounds of fat! Just keep your calorie intake the same and watch the fat disappear.

8- Walking 
You should try to turn your walking into "power walking," because in order to really burn the calories, you have to significantly up the intensity. You can also do this by adding hills or walking intervals of differing speeds. This is an activity that can be done any time of the year, even while traveling. Therefore, it is the easiest exercise to stick with for a lifetime. If you walk at a brisk pace, you can burn around 180 calories in just a half-hour. 

7- Stair & Elliptical machine 
Stair machines are still very popular and the newer elliptical machines are also great. The elliptical tends to be more of an all-around workout, especially if the machine has moving arms (this makes it quite similar to cross country skiing). These machines are also beneficial for runners who want to protect their joints from impact, and they're a great way to add variety to your routine. These machines burn around 300 calories per half-hour. 

6- Rock climbing & Rowing
Want to get a great upper body while getting in the cardio, too? Then rowing and climbing are for you. Both activities require great upper body strength and give you the cardio activity you need to burn fat. Try either of these and burn anywhere from 300 to 380 calories every 30 minutes. You do need special equipment for the climbing and a rowing machine (or a lake!) for rowing. 

5- Cross country skiing 
Cross country skiing is an awesome cardio exercise and calorie burner. It utilizes both upper and lower body, making the heart rate soar. On average, a half-hour burns a whopping 330 calories. Best of all, as most gyms have good cross country machines, you don't need snow to do this activity. 

4- Cardio kickboxing
Cardio kickboxing can pack quite a punch when it comes to cardio workouts. As an added benefit, many classes include some strength and flexibility exercises. You can burn 300 to 500 calories per class, depending on the intensity level. 

3- Spinning & Cycling
Cycling either indoors on a machine or in the great outdoors is an excellent cardio activity. Spinning classes have become very popular throughout the United States -- many clubs requiring that you sign up 24 hours prior to the class. As in any cardio activity, there is a huge variation in intensity. Hills, sprints, jumps, etc. drastically alter the amount of calories burned. In general, you can burn anywhere from 200 to 400 calories per half-hour. 

2- Running
Running is easy to do from almost any location -- all you need is the pavement and a good pair of running shoes. You can burn a significant amount of calories -- about 300 calories or more in a half of an hour. You can even increase that total with intervals and hills. The downside is that strong knees are a must. Strength training is of utmost importance in regards to injury prevention for running. 

1- Sex
Do I need to explain? 

If you haven't been exercising regularly, it's important to talk to your physician before starting any new program. It's also important to calculate your target heart rate while exercising, and make sure that you are within your ideal range (You can find yours by subtracting your age from 220 then multiplying that number by .60 and .85 to find your high and low range). Also, find out about getting your body composition tested so you know how much fat you are losing, rather than just how much weight you are losing. That is the only true way to chart your progress. 

Between these 10 great fat burning exercises, there must be one you enjoy enough to stick with. Try finding a buddy or two who can help keep you motivated. Get out there and squeeze the juice out of life! 

Have a great workout!


----------



## Mex (Oct 4, 2003)

They're not fat burners. They're calorie burners.


----------



## prophet (Oct 4, 2003)

i like number 1


----------

